# Half Life 3 is a thing that exists probably!



## Furious George (Nov 15, 2014)

> *Valve has yet to confirm it is working on Half-Life 3, but company boss Gabe Newell appears to have provided an update on the project. Speaking to Seven Day Cooldown in a podcast interview, Newell said unexpected development issues have kept the studio from opening up on the game.
> Valve is intentionally keeping gamers in the dark about Half-Life 3...err...Ricochet *2.
> 
> After asking for a status update for a game all Valve fans have been clamoring for, the interviewer queried Newell, *"When can we expect the release of Ricochet 2?"
> ...





So... this is encouraging! Right? Right?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2014)

I want Half-Life 2: Episode 3 first.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2014)

If there's one thing that Valve does a lot, is devoting a lot of time in conceptualization and building A LOT of prototypes before finally settling in on something they can all agree it's good enough and accessible enough. You guys should read Half Life 2 - Raising the Bar. And then be annoyed at how wide the scope of the game originally was and how really dark it was supposed to be, even more so than the release game. "Combine terraforming Earth into a fucked up alien planet and using humans as resource" dark.

I should make a thread about cut content and game prototypes. Resident Evil is a series that does that a lot. Each game has like, 2 or 3 versions. 4 most of all had a shit load of them cause Mikami was going for gold.

Ricochet 2 would nice, though. Would be a good addition for a Gold Box.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone that believes otherwise is deluding themselves.


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 15, 2014)

> "The problem is, we think that the twists and turns that we're going through would probably drive people more crazy than just being silent about it, until we can be very crisp about what's happening next," he said.





*NOPE. NOPE.
STOP FUCKING AROUND WITH ME. I'VE HAD ENOUGH.*

(please lord gaben forgive my ire for I have sinned, I could not contain myself...)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> "Combine terraforming Earth into a fucked up alien planet and using humans as resource" dark.


This would've been so much better... don't get me wrong, Half-Life 2 was great, but it was... not perfect. 

//HbS


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2014)

I just hope that Half-life 3 can live up to most reasonable expectations of it.


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 15, 2014)

It won't because nothing that reality can offer can match my level of expectations, but I'll still cream myself over it until I faint anyway


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2014)

Please note that I said reasonable.


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 15, 2014)

That was the most resonable I could be ck


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2014)

Still not reasonable. 

Anyways, I'm expecting a Half-Life 3 announcement at the upcoming E3.  It'll be the bestest E3 of all time. ....


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 15, 2014)

Dream said:


> I just hope that Half-life 3 can live up to most reasonable expectations of it.



Expect a barrage of vitriolic posts detailing how Valve have destroyed their pedigree and should die in a chemical fire.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2014)

Valve releasing a game without some kind of workshop-enabled monetized multiplayer component, in this day and age, seems almost comically unrealistic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2014)

What is Portal 2.

What is L4D2.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> Expect a barrage of vitriolic posts detailing how Valve have destroyed their pedigree and should die in a chemical fire.



The internet sure will be entertaining as fuck when HL-3 is released.


----------



## Mael (Nov 15, 2014)

Based Gaben...


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2014)

oh George 


That's a pretty old article.

also







Hunted by sister said:


> I want Half-Life 2: Episode 3 first.
> 
> //HbS



After all this time? Hell no! I know people expect a radical departure from 3 like how 2 was from 1, but this time around Valve will have start on familiar waters. They can shake up things as the game goes. Like when you reach the Borealis it'll take you the Combine world or something like that. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> What is Portal 2.
> 
> What is L4D2.



Those were before Valve really went all in on GaaS. They haven't touched the L4D franchise since around 09/10 and Portal 2 did have an item store in it, which failed. Since then it's been all TF2, Dota and CS. All with an in-game economy.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 15, 2014)

NOT YOU GABEN

IM STILL SUFFERING FROM FALLOUT 4


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2014)

Don't know why people are so anxious about F4. Last time I checked Bethesda GS are still focused on SP openworld RPGs. Don't worry, it'll come. Probably before HL3 hits or even gets announced.

lol


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 15, 2014)

who gives a shit. its 1 game


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 15, 2014)

^ Excuse yourself to saint gaben and pray that is not too late for forgiveness


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 15, 2014)

am gamethiest


----------



## Simon (Nov 16, 2014)

The expectations are so high for this game that it could never actually meet them. Also at this point who really cares? I definitely don't.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

I definitely care.  It helps that my expectations are reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 16, 2014)

ChatraOrChakra said:


> who gives a shit. its 1 game





Simon said:


> The expectations are so high for this game that it could never actually meet them. Also at this point who really cares? I definitely don't.



What whorish mouths you have. 

Do you kiss your mother's with those whore mouths?


----------



## Slice (Nov 18, 2014)

People no longer being excited about a possible HL3?


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 18, 2014)

Slice said:


> People no longer being excited about a possible HL3?



you can exit anytime you want


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2014)

Half-Life 3


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 18, 2014)

The game is nothing but myth muttered amongst hallowed gamers.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 18, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> The game is nothing but myth muttered amongst hallowed gamers.


I see I made it in time for the Duke Nukem Forever thread.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> People no longer being excited about a possible HL3?



Don't know why you are surprised. It's been 7 years without any sign, lots of franchises came and went in the meantime, or established themselves as the new top dogs, and the linear cinematic FPS genre has had....a _lot_ of entries since.


----------

